# Derbyshire/Nottingham/Chesterfield Body Shops?



## adamleerusse (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi All,

There any body shops in these areas you'd highly recommend?

I have an Audi S3 8L in Black, car has seen paint in the past (as I found out from Audi yesterday)

There is rust of both roof rails (common S3 problem) lacquer peel on the passenger door, passenger rear quarter and door pillars (both sides). On the drivers side above the door the paintwork is very swirled, I tried to remove with DA and Auto Finesse Revitalise kit but it seemed to introduce marring.. Audi said on that side that paint readings were above 800 with the drivers rear quarter being non Audi part :-( also a scuff on the front bumper.

anyone have any idea on price wise what I'd be looking at for a good job?

brought the car cheap at £2400 knowing the paint work wasn't brilliant, so willing to spend a bit - engine wise the car is bang on which is why I brought it.

Any advice very much appreciated

thanks
Adam


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Lw smart repairs in alfreton. Not a smart repairer per se but a full body shop


----------



## adamleerusse (Mar 16, 2013)

Ah I know of that one, I think it's closed though.. about a year back they had a gas canister explosion taking out most of the body shop. It's about 3 min away from work so I will drive down tomorrow to check - cheers!


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

I have my own place in Mansfield if that's any good??


----------



## TW15T3D (Apr 14, 2013)

I am also looking for a good body work shop in derby, subscribed to this thread so hopefully one will show up


----------



## adamleerusse (Mar 16, 2013)

robdcfc said:


> I have my own place in Mansfield if that's any good??


it could be.. how much roughly would you be looking for?

basically, drivers door, passenger door, both rear quarters would need painting and maybe the front bumper.. with rust problems on drivers rear, and both quarters near roof rails.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Hard to say without seeing it really, I can either have a look at some pictures or the car. 


Rob


----------



## adamleerusse (Mar 16, 2013)

I shall take some pics tonight mate, at work at the mo.

thanks!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

robdcfc said:


> I have my own place in Mansfield if that's any good??


Who do you work for Rob?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Rob is the owner of his own business flying under the flag of ChipsAway :thumb:
He does both Smart and bodyshop work and I've never heard anything but praise of his work.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Cheers Glenn!!


----------



## adamleerusse (Mar 16, 2013)

squiggs said:


> Rob is the owner of his own business flying under the flag of ChipsAway :thumb:
> He does both Smart and bodyshop work and I've never heard anything but praise of his work.


Thanks! Nice to hear good reviews 

Rob, I've tried to capture the rust and lacquer peel on the car below...


Untitled by adamleerusse, on Flickr


Untitled by adamleerusse, on Flickr


Untitled by adamleerusse, on Flickr ^^ not sure what that is?


Untitled by adamleerusse, on Flickr


Untitled by adamleerusse, on Flickr


Untitled by adamleerusse, on Flickr


Untitled by adamleerusse, on Flickr


Untitled by adamleerusse, on Flickr

thanks!


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

I would probably guess around the £400 mark to sort it and I would want probably 2 days.


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

robdcfc said:


> I have my own place in Mansfield if that's any good??


Hi

I know its slightly off topic, but would you be able to pm me your details.

I'm contemplating to have the plastic trim on my new mk7 Fiesta ST2 sprayed / painted gloss black the same as the grill.

I can email some pictures to give you an idea of what I'm looking at having done.


----------

